# مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى



## anosh (15 أغسطس 2009)

*مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

*مفاجاة صيف و موسم 2009
الشريط الاول للمرنمه : انجى اسحق 

 ( امــــــــــلنـــــــــا فيـــــــــــــــك )

بالاشتراك مع المرنم : ساتر ميخائيل 

و اعلامى الاذاعه : اسامه منير

و الكاتب و الملحن و المنتج : هانى رمزى​ترانيم الالبوم :

       اسم الترنيمة   ......... كلمات............الحان ........... توزيع

      طرقك عجيبه ...... انجى اسحق ... انجى اسحق ....امجد بخيت 
      ارحمنـــــــــا ......  هانى رمزى ....... هانى رمزى.....جوزيف مجدى
      حـــارســــك .... ..انجى اسحق.......انجى اسحق...جون استفانوس
اوعى تقول انك مشغول  هانى رمزى.. مينا القس مينا.....جوزيف مجدى
مش هاسيب ايدك ياربى ..انجى اسحق... انجى اسحق.. جون استفانوس
 الـــــه المـعــجزات..... انجى اسحق..   انجى اسحق ... بيشوى القس يوحنا
   أمــلنـــــا فيـــــك..... انجى اسحق..... انجى اسحق .....  مينـــا ميلاد
 يا كنيستى قومى و سبحى...انجى اسحق ..هانى رمزى ..امجد بخيت

         شارك فى العزف :
                                    قانون   / ماجد سرور 
                                    ناى      /  جون استفانوس 

       تم التسجيل و المكساج بــــــــــــــ : Hosanna studio  
        مهندس صوت و ماستر ديجيتال  : م ميشيل عبد الملك 

                                              فريق الكورال 
(  كاترين زاهر -  مينا مجدى - فادى منير - مارى يوسف - صفوت راغب - سعد فتحى  ) 

هذا الالبوم تمت المراجعه و الموافقه عليه من قبل لجنة المصنفات المسيحيه 


        رجاء محبة لكل اعضاء المنتدى عدم رفع الشريط و ده طلب الاستاذ  / هانى رمزى منتج الشريط و طلب صاحبة الشريط انجى اسحق للحفاظ على  كيان الانتاج المسيحى لكل الشرايط المسيحيه  

                                       و اخيرا الــــــــــــــــــــــ  promo

                                                     اللينك*​ http://www.2shared.com/file/7183585/b9ae8a4f/prommmmmmmo.html


----------



## mena sam (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

شكرا على الشريط الجميل ده


----------



## Coptic Adel (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

*انا فكرت الشريط 

ما علينا برومو برومو 

ميرسي ليكي يا انوش
*​


----------



## Eng-Marco (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*



anosh قال:


> *مفاجاة صيف و موسم 2009
> الشريط الاول للمرنمه : انجى اسحق
> 
> ( امــــــــــلنـــــــــا فيـــــــــــــــك )
> ...


----------



## anosh (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

ميرسى كتييييييييييييييير  مينا على مروركم الكريم​
*الصليب
 تاكد ان باذن المسيح مش هاتلاقى شريطى ابدا على النت 
كفايه البرومو والا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
كفايه بقى كده تضيع كيان الانتاج  المسيحى لحسن بعد كده مش هانلاقى ولا شريط جديد نسمعه *​


----------



## anosh (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

*marco​**
ميرسى كتيييييييييييييير على كلامك و تشجيعك ليا و يارب يكون برومو الشريط عجبكم 
و لو فعلا عملت جروب باسمى على االفيس بوك ياريت تبقى تقولى 
و ميرسى مره تانيه على تشجيعك ليا 
صلواتكم معااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا علشان اقدر اكمل الطريق *​


----------



## Eng-Marco (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*



anosh قال:


> *marco​**
> ميرسى كتيييييييييييييير على كلامك و تشجيعك ليا و يارب يكون برومو الشريط عجبكم
> و لو فعلا عملت جروب باسمى على االفيس بوك ياريت تبقى تقولى
> و ميرسى مره تانيه على تشجيعك ليا
> صلواتكم معااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا علشان اقدر اكمل الطريق *​



البرومو تحفة وفي ترنيمة في الشريط دويتو إنجي وساتر ترنيمة تحفة
"مش هيكون جهلي وشروري" دي تحفة اوي وعجبتني مووووووووووووت
حكاية جروب باسمي مش فاهمها اوي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ماتتفهمش غير انك انجي اسحاق بس تبقي صدفة تحفة جدااااااااااا
اتمني تفهميني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

ألف مبروووووووك ليكى يا حبيبتى
وانتى صوتك روعة بسم الصليب عليكى
و ربنا معاكى دايما يارب​


----------



## anosh (16 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

*ميرسى بنت العدراء
 على تشجيعك و كلامك الجميل ليا 
وصلواتكم معاااااااااااااااااااايااااااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## anosh (16 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

*marco
انا فعلا انجى اسحق
 و اشكر ربنا ان البرومو عجبكم 
و الترنيمة اللى ساتر بيقول معايا فيها اسمها ( مش هاسيب ايدك ياربى ) 
كلماتى و الحانى ( انجى اسحق ) ...... توزيع و ناى جون استفانوس
*​


----------



## oesi no (16 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

*الف مبروك الشريط 
وعقبال الشريط التانى والتالت والرابع 
لمجد المسيح 
البرومو جميل جدا
وباذن المسيح هشترى الشريط فى اقرب فرصه لنزولى مكتبات شبرا او كنايس مصر القديمة او الطاحونه 
وهرجع اقول رأيي فى موضوع منفصل 
او حتى على الخاص
بس شكل الشريط جامد جدااااااااااا
*​


----------



## Eng-Marco (16 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*



anosh قال:


> *marco
> انا فعلا انجى اسحق
> و اشكر ربنا ان البرومو عجبكم
> و الترنيمة اللى ساتر بيقول معايا فيها اسمها ( مش هاسيب ايدك ياربى )
> ...



بجد أنا مبسوط إني كلمتك بجد
عايز أقولك مهما قولتلك كلام مش هعرف اوصفلك ترنيمة عايز منك هدية انا بحبها ازاي
ومبسوط اني كلمتك اوي واوعدك الجروب هيتعمل تاني قريب وانتي اول المدعوين ليه طبعا
ترنيمة / مش هاسيب ايدك يا ربي
انا عرفت هي ليه عجبتني اوي كده عشان لحنها وكلماتها وبجد انتي موهوبة غير صوتك الجميل
وكمان عشان اللي موزعها جون اسطفانوس بجد الشخص ده كل موسيقاته تجنن والناس طبعا
عموما يا انجي ربنا يوفقك انتي وكورال كلمة الحياة الجميل


----------



## anosh (16 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

oesi_no* 

ميرسى كتير ياجورج و الله يبارك فيك 
بس ياريت اللى يسمع الشريط كله يقولى رايه ايه فى الكلمات و الالحان و الشريط كله 
صلواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتكم*​


----------



## anosh (16 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

*marco
على فكرة انا مش من فريق كلمة الحياة انا من فريق كورال براديسوس 
بقيادة الاستاذ هانى رمزى *​


----------



## minabobos (16 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

شكرا ليكى كتير
وع فكرة الكروال اللى وراكى ناس ليها اسمها ف كورالها
ربنا يبارك ف تعبكم
وجارى التحميل
ومنتظرين كلما هو جديد منك


----------



## دروسيس (16 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

سانكس على المجهود الروعة دا الرب يباركك ويبارك المنتدى   :Love_Letter_Open:
30:


----------



## king (16 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

فين الشريط يانواش عشمتنى بلشريط حاملت انا برمو


----------



## anosh (18 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

*ميرسى كتيييييييييييييييييير ياجماعه على مروركم الكريم 
صلواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتكم*​


----------



## besho55 (18 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

مبروووووووووووك انوش على الشريط
برومو رائع
وفريق عمل أكثر من رائع
الف ميروك مره تانى​


----------



## ayman adwar (18 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

شكرا على الشريط الجميل ده


----------



## anosh (19 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

*ميرسى بيشوى و ربنا يبارك فيك
صلواااااااااااااااااااااااتكم​*


----------



## anosh (21 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

صلواااااااااااااااااااااااتكم


----------



## naro_lovely (22 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

*باسم الصليب ربنا معاكى صوتك تحفة مووووووووووووووت ربنا بجد يقويكى وتمتعينا دايما ياانجى اختك (نارو)​*


----------



## anosh (22 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

*ناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارو
ميرسى يا حبيبة قلبى على كلامك الجميل اللى انا ماستهلوش 
انا بخدم بصلوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتكم *​


----------



## anosh (23 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

*كل سنه و كل اعضاء المنتدى بالف خير​*


----------



## totty (23 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

*مبرووووووووووووووك يا انجى

صوتك روعه
وواضح من البرومو ان الشريط هيكون حلو اوووووووووووووى

مبروووووووووووك تانى وعقبال الشريط التانى يارب

ربنا يوفقك*​


----------



## anosh (23 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

*totty
ميرسى خاااااااااااااااااااااااالص  يا سكر
و صلواتك معااااااااااااااااااياااااااااااااااااااااا 
علشان اعمل التانى 
ميرسى ليكى مره تانيه ​*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (23 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه

أخيرا خلص الشريط اللي ما كان هاين عليه يخلص


​
بجد انا سمعت البرومو من غير مجامله جبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــار


ربنا يكمل علي خير


----------



## Eng-Marco (26 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*



anosh قال:


> *marco​**
> ميرسى كتيييييييييييييير على كلامك و تشجيعك ليا و يارب يكون برومو الشريط عجبكم
> و لو فعلا عملت جروب باسمى على االفيس بوك ياريت تبقى تقولى
> و ميرسى مره تانيه على تشجيعك ليا
> صلواتكم معااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا علشان اقدر اكمل الطريق *​



هاي إنجي يا رب تكوني بخير
و زي ما وعدكتك اهو الجروب بتاعك ع الفيس بوك
وده اللينك بتاع الجروب ويا ريت أول ما تدخليه تقوليلي
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=235435100443#/group.php?gid=235435100443
ويا رب يعجبك


----------



## hany123 (28 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

شكرا يا ماركو علي محبتك في عمل الجروب ربنا يبارك حياتك وتعبك


----------



## hany123 (28 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

مبروك يا انوش زوجتي الحبيبة شريطنا الاول وعقبال الباقي


----------



## mero_engel (28 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

*الف الف مبرووك حبيبتي *
*ودايما تمتعينا بصوتك الجميل *​


----------



## Eng-Marco (28 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*



hany123 قال:


> شكرا يا ماركو علي محبتك في عمل الجروب ربنا يبارك حياتك وتعبك



ميرسي لردك يا أستاذ هاني ويا رب يكون الجروب عجبك

وألف مليون مبروك ليك وللمرنمة الجميلة إنجي إسحق


----------



## هاني واي (29 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

شريط جميل جدا جدا الرب يعوضكم


----------



## anosh (31 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

*ميرسى كتيييييييييييييييير ماركو على الجروب* 
*ميرسى ابانوب على رايك فى البرومو 
*
*هااااااااااااااااااااااااانى ( زوجى العزيز )*
*ميرسى على تعبك معايا و كلماتك و الحانك و انتاجك لشريطى و ربنا يخليك ليا *

صلواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتكم ليا و لبيتى كله


----------



## anosh (31 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

*mero_enge​**l

ميرسى كتييييييييييييييييييير على تشجيعك و صلواتك معانا*​


----------



## anosh (5 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

*صلوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتكم​*


----------



## zama (5 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

ربنا معاكم ويبارك عملكم ..


----------



## anosh (6 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

*ميرسى ميناااااااااااااااااا كتييييييييييييييير 
صلوااااااااااااااتك*​


----------



## jesus Knight (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

الرب يباركك


----------



## anosh (8 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

*و يباركك​*


----------



## anosh (8 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

*ميرسى على مرورك​*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

الف الف مبروك حببتى 
ربنا يبارك موهبتك الجميلة​


----------



## anosh (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

*ميرسى يا سكر على تشجيعك​*


----------



## anosh (12 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

*صلواااااااااااااااااااتكم عنى​*


----------



## medo_2010200 (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

مبروك يا انجى وعقبال ما تنزلى 10000000000000000000000000000000 شريط


----------



## anosh (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

*ميرسى يا مينا  
عقبال شريطك 
صلوااااااااااااااااااااااااتك*​


----------



## النهيسى (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

_ شكرا للشريط المميز جدا

ربنا معاكم​_


----------



## anosh (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

*ميرسى النهيسى 
و ميرسى مره تانيه انك شايفه مميز *​


----------



## s_h (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

واووووووووووووووووووووووو
بجد جميلة اوى 
شكرا على تعب محبتك 
ربنا يبركك​


----------



## anosh (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

*ميرسى لمرورك الكريم​*


----------



## anosh (18 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

*صلواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتكم​*


----------



## anosh (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

* صلوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتكم عنى​*


----------



## beerroo (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## alhor (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

الرب يباركك ويعوضك تعب محبتك​


----------



## anosh (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

*ميرسى كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير ​*


----------



## بنت المسيح (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

بجد تحفة جداااااااااااااااااا
يارب يكون الشريط هينزل قريب علشان نسمعة
ميررررررررررسى انوش ربنا يباركك


----------



## mena601 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

شكرا ليك على الشريط
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## anosh (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*



بنت المسيح قال:


> بجد تحفة جداااااااااااااااااا
> يارب يكون الشريط هينزل قريب علشان نسمعة
> ميررررررررررسى انوش ربنا يباركك



*ميرسى على ذوقك بس الشريط بالفعل نزل المكتبات من شهر *​


----------



## anosh (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*



mena601 قال:


> شكرا ليك على الشريط
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك



*شكرا لمرورك كتييييييييييييييييييير
صلوااااااااااااااااتك*​


----------



## anosh (28 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

*صلواااااااااااااااااتكم*​


----------



## anosh (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

*صلوااااااااااااااااااااااتكم عنى​*


----------



## anosh (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

*لانى محتاجهااااااااااااااااااااااااااا كتيييييييييييييييير ​*


----------



## anosh (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

*اتمنى ان اى حد يسمع البرومو 
اعرف رايه فيه بمنتهى الصراحه​*


----------



## meroo_mero (17 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

الف شكر ليك على تعبك


----------



## Romany Zakher (18 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

*سلام ونعمه ياانجى 
الف الف مبروك الشريط 
ويارب دائما يعطيكى النجاح انت وفريق العمل اللى معاكى 
ومستنين منك دائما الجديد 
صلى لاجلى ​*


----------



## ميرنا (18 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

من عشاق صوت اسامة منير


----------



## mikhamark (18 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

ألف مبروووووووك ليكى يا حبيبتى
وانتى صوتك روعة بسم الصليب عليكى
و ربنا معاكى دايما يارب
ونرجوا المزيد يا انجى


----------



## anosh (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*



romany zakher قال:


> *سلام ونعمه ياانجى
> الف الف مبروك الشريط
> ويارب دائما يعطيكى النجاح انت وفريق العمل اللى معاكى
> ومستنين منك دائما الجديد
> صلى لاجلى ​*




*استاذ رومانى 
ميرسى كتير بجد على ذوقك
و ياريت اعرف راى حضرتك فى البرومو  
و اتمنى من ربنا فعلا انى اكون قدرت اعمل حاجه ليها قيمه روحيه قبل ماتكون ليها قيمه فنيه 
صلوااااااااااااااتك من اجل شخصى الضعيف  *​


----------



## جون برتي (21 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

*الف مبروك الشريط الجديد 

ويارب دايما فى تقدم 

وتمتعينا بصوتك وترانيمك الحلوة 

الرب يبارك خدمتك يا إنجى*


----------



## anosh (21 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*



جون برتي قال:


> *الف مبروك الشريط الجديد
> 
> ويارب دايما فى تقدم
> 
> ...




*ميرسى جون على تشجيعك و ذوقك
و يارب يكون البرومو عجبك*​​


----------



## anosh (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*



meroo_mero قال:


> الف شكر ليك على تعبك



*شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ليك على مرورك*​


----------



## passion (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

مشكوووووووور جدا
وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك للمسيح​


----------



## tasoni queena (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

شكرا على المجهود

فعلا ترانيم رائعة جدا​


----------



## anosh (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*



passion قال:


> مشكوووووووور جدا
> وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك للمسيح​




*ميرسى جداااااااااااا ليك و ربنا يعوض الجميع*​


----------



## kalimooo (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*



شكراااااااا جزيلا
سلام المسيح معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

ميررررررسى على الشريط
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## anosh (2 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*



tasoni queena قال:


> شكرا على المجهود
> 
> فعلا ترانيم رائعة جدا​



*شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا على ذوقك كتييييييييييييييير 
و نورتى الموضوع*​


----------



## anosh (6 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*



كليمو قال:


> شكراااااااا جزيلا
> سلام المسيح معك



*شكرا ليك و لمروك كتييييييييييييييييييييييييير *​


----------



## doha11 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

ميرسى كتير يغالى ربنا يباركك


----------



## anosh (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

*ميرسى على مرورك و صلواااااااااااااااااااااااااتك​*


----------



## anosh (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*



kokoman قال:


> ميررررررسى على الشريط
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​




*ميرسى على مرورك 
صلوااااااااااااتك*​


----------



## anosh (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*



kokoman قال:


> ميررررررسى على الشريط
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*ميرسى لمرورك 
و صلواااااااااااااااااااااااتك*​


----------



## anosh (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*



doha11 قال:


> ميرسى كتير يغالى ربنا يباركك



*ميرسى ليك صلوااااااااااااااااتك*​


----------



## mina mamdooh (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

جميلة جدااا وترنيمة ضنايا منك بجد تحفة وصدقينى انا لما لقيتك هنا ضفت نفسى مخصوص


----------



## anosh (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*



mina mamdooh قال:


> جميلة جدااا وترنيمة ضنايا منك بجد تحفة وصدقينى انا لما لقيتك هنا ضفت نفسى مخصوص




*ميرسى مينا كتير على كلامك و ذوقك 
صدقنى انا ماستحقش التشجيع ده كله
صلواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتك*​


----------



## anosh (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

*كل صيام و كل المنتدى بالف خير​*


----------



## anosh (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

*و بركة ام النور تكون معااااااااااااااااااااااكم​*


----------



## ramyfayz (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

شريط كويس يا انجي بس يا ريت متبخليش علينا بترنيمه او اتنين منه لان الشريط موصلش امريكا


----------



## JOJE (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

انا بحسب الشريط
 بس البروم حلوه جدا جدا
 وصوك دجميل جدا جدا
 ربنا يبركك ويوفقكك


----------



## anosh (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*



ramyfayz قال:


> شريط كويس يا انجي بس يا ريت متبخليش علينا بترنيمه او اتنين منه لان الشريط موصلش امريكا[/QUOTE
> 
> *صدقنى انا هارفع منه ترانيم علشان خاطر المنتدى كله
> ميرسى على مرورك و صلوااااااااااااتك
> و ربنا معاك *​


----------



## anosh (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*



joje قال:


> انا بحسب الشريط
> بس البروم حلوه جدا جدا
> وصوك دجميل جدا جدا
> ربنا يبركك ويوفقكك



*ميرسى كتير لمرورك و ذوقك
و اشكر ربنا ان البرومو عجبكم *​


----------



## anosh (8 يناير 2010)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

*و صلوااااااااااااااااااااتكم معايا​*


----------



## anosh (17 يناير 2010)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

*و ربنا يرحم شعبه​*


----------



## كيرلس بطرس (17 يناير 2010)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

niceeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## mina abd mariem (20 يناير 2010)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

نفسى أعرف الشريط نزل ولا لسة لأن أنا بجد هموت على الألبوم  دة بجد جامد وياريت تقولوليلى وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم خير


----------



## anosh (22 يناير 2010)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*



mina abd mariem قال:


> نفسى أعرف الشريط نزل ولا لسة لأن أنا بجد هموت على الألبوم  دة بجد جامد وياريت تقولوليلى وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم خير




*اولا : ميرسى على مرورك الكريم 
ثانيا :  الالبوم فعلا موجود فى المكتبات 

اسهل مكان تلاقيه فيه لو انت فى القاهرة
 روح الكاتدرائيه فى العباسيه هاتلاقيه فى مكتبة الانبا رويس موجود هناك
او قولى انت فين و انا اقولك اقرب مكان تلاقيه فيه

بس رجاء محبه ممنوع رفع الالبوم على النت نهائيا و ده طلب اصحاب الشريط 
و ابن الطاعه تحل عليه البركه  *​


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 يناير 2010)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

*على فكرة الشريط مش حلو !







































*
*الشريط تحفة بجد
ههههه
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## anosh (23 يناير 2010)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*



molka molkan قال:


> *على فكرة الشريط مش حلو !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى على المقلب​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 يناير 2010)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*



anosh قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ميرسى على المقلب​*




*حبيت أعيد عليكى بس برخامة شوية !

ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## jojo ayad (26 يناير 2010)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

مريسي كتير علي الشريط الجميل دا


----------



## anosh (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

* ميرسى كتير على مرورك​*


----------



## jojo ayad (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

ياجماعة انا مش عارف احمل الشريط ياريت حد يفدني


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (30 يناير 2010)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

ربنا يعوض تعبك ...


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (30 يناير 2010)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*



jojo ayad قال:


> ياجماعة انا مش عارف احمل الشريط ياريت حد يفدني


 
*إضعط هنا الاول *
http://www.2shared.com/file/7183585/...ommmmmmmo.html 


*بعدين هتلاقي اخر الصفحة على اليمين *


*Save file to your PC: **click here*


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (30 يناير 2010)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

Mp3 Info:
Title:Year:Artist:Track Number:Album:Bit Rate:128 kbpsGenre:OtherSample Rate:44100
Times downloaded: 975File URL: Last downloaded: 2010-01-29Save file to your PC: click here


*Download 2shared toolbar* 
Loading file info...


----------



## anosh (8 فبراير 2010)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

*كريستيان 
ميرسى على تعبك و مرورك اللى شرفنى​*


----------



## anosh (15 فبراير 2010)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

*كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييير​*


----------



## anosh (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*



+christian+ قال:


> ربنا يعوض تعبك ...
> 
> 
> 
> *ربناااااااااااااااااا يباركك*​


----------



## جورج سمير @ (21 فبراير 2010)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

شكراااااااا ليك علي تعبك​


----------



## anosh (24 فبراير 2010)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*



جورج سمير @ قال:


> شكراااااااا ليك علي تعبك​




*شكرا لمرورك*​


----------



## anosh (28 فبراير 2010)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

*ااااااااااااالكريم​*


----------



## toty sefo (4 مارس 2010)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

*يا جماعه من امبارح بحاول احمل البرومو مش عارفه  وكمان مش عارفه تاعيب فى ولا فى اللينك من فضلكم حد يساعدنى انا نفسى موت اسمع البرومو كلكم بتقولوا انه تحفه شوقتونى اذن ساعدونى*


----------



## anosh (4 مارس 2010)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*



toty sefo قال:


> *يا جماعه من امبارح بحاول احمل البرومو مش عارفه  وكمان مش عارفه تاعيب فى ولا فى اللينك من فضلكم حد يساعدنى انا نفسى موت اسمع البرومو كلكم بتقولوا انه تحفه شوقتونى اذن ساعدونى*



*بصى يا سكر انتى دوسى على اللينك عادى هايفتح قدامك مربع كبير 

فى اخر المربع هاتلاقى جمله 

 Save file to your PC: click here

دوسى على كلمة click here
بس هايحمل معاكى على طول 
جربى و قولى لى ايه الاخبار*​


----------



## toty sefo (4 مارس 2010)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

*انت اللى قمر ميرسى قوى قوى على اهتمامك*​


----------



## toty sefo (4 مارس 2010)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

*خلاص انا دلوقتى بحمل متشكره جدا جدا *​


----------



## anosh (7 مارس 2010)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

*لا شكر على واجب ياسكر
ربناااااااااااااااا معاااااااااااااكى​*


----------



## anosh (14 مارس 2010)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

*و صلوااااااااااااااااااتك​*


----------



## abnelmalik (14 مارس 2010)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

*مبروكككككككك يا انجى انا سعيد جدا ليكى لانك انسانة بتحبى الخدمة
وانا راحد من الاشخاص قدمتيلى خدمة بدون ماتعرفنى  ربنا معكى ويجعلك سبب بركة لكثرين*


----------



## abnelmalik (14 مارس 2010)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

وانا واحد


----------



## anosh (17 مارس 2010)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*



abnelmalik قال:


> *مبروكككككككك يا انجى انا سعيد جدا ليكى لانك انسانة بتحبى الخدمة
> وانا راحد من الاشخاص قدمتيلى خدمة بدون ماتعرفنى  ربنا معكى ويجعلك سبب بركة لكثرين*



*ربناااااااااااااااااا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك*​


----------



## anosh (23 مارس 2010)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

* و صلوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتك معايا​*


----------



## anosh (31 مارس 2010)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

*صلوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا عنى​*


----------



## anosh (10 أبريل 2010)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

*ياريت ياجماعه اللى مش لاقى الالبوم يقولى *​


----------



## هاني واي (11 أبريل 2010)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## eternal2 (13 أبريل 2010)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

wo0o0o0o0ow 
gameed awi al promo w sater & engy bgad mbada3een feh
rabena ybarek 5dmthom w isa al shreet hayksr al donia
rabena ybarek 5dmtk ya engy w ykoon m3aki dayman


----------



## هاني واي (13 أبريل 2010)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

مشكووور


----------



## anosh (15 أبريل 2010)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*



هاني واي قال:


> ربنا يعوضكم



*ميرسى ربناااااااااااااااا يباركك*​


----------



## anosh (3 مايو 2010)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

*صلواااااااااااااااااااتكم​*


----------



## anosh (5 مايو 2010)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*



eternal2 قال:


> wo0o0o0o0ow
> gameed awi al promo w sater & engy bgad mbada3een feh
> rabena ybarek 5dmthom w isa al shreet hayksr al donia
> rabena ybarek 5dmtk ya engy w ykoon m3aki dayman



*thankssssssssssss for you*​


----------



## micpower (6 مايو 2010)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*



anosh قال:


> *ياريت ياجماعه اللى مش لاقى الالبوم يقولى *​



*مبروك يا انجي للألبوم الجامد ده
بس توزيع الألبوم في الوجه القبلي مش حلو ويكاد يكون منعدم
يعني عندنا في المنيا لحد دلوقتي مش موجود نهائيا ولا حد جابه ... ياريت الاهتمام بمحافظات الوجه القبلي .. لأن فيها نسبة مسيحين كتيرة جدا جدا ونفسها تسمع كلمة جميلة 
شكرااا ليكي اختي الغالية انجي *


----------



## anosh (8 مايو 2010)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

*صدقنى هو لسه فى مرحلة التوزيع 
 و انا عارفه ان توزيعه قبلى لسه 
  بس صلى لى كتييييييييييييييير 
ربناااااااا يسهل كل صعب و يدبر الامور 

ربنااااااااااا معااااااااااااااااااااااااااك​*


----------



## anosh (15 مايو 2010)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

*ياريت ياجماعه اللى مش لاقى الالبوم فى القاهرة يقول لى​*


----------



## nagi-faraaoon (17 مايو 2010)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

بحاول انزلها وربنا يبارك وزناتكم


----------



## anosh (22 مايو 2010)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

*ميرسى ليك كتييييييييييييير ​*


----------



## anosh (27 مايو 2010)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

و* ياريت فعلا اى حد عايز الالبوم
 و مش لاقيه يقولى *​


----------



## anosh (9 يونيو 2010)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

*و انا هاقوله على اقرب مكان ​*


----------



## anosh (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

*بالنسبه له​*


----------



## anosh (3 يوليو 2010)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

*ممكن يلاقيه فيه​*


----------



## anosh (8 يوليو 2010)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

*صلواااااااااااااااااااااااااتكم​*


----------



## kalimooo (9 يوليو 2010)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*


----------



## anosh (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

*ميرسى كليمو​*


----------



## anosh (27 يوليو 2010)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

*ليك جدااااااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## anosh (11 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

*كل صيام عدراء و انتم بخير ​*


----------



## anosh (31 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

* و بسلااااااااااااااااااام​*


----------



## anosh (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

*كل عيد نيروز و انتم بالف خير​*


----------



## raby (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

الف مليون مبروك على الشريط
ويارب يبقى بدل الشريط مليون شريط

انا بكتب ترانيم وكنت عايز انزل شريط
وياريت لو يبقى فى تواصل بنا عشان كنت عاوز اعرف عن الالحان والانتاج والتوزيع
انا حاولت ابعتلك على الخاص بس للاسف الخاص عندك مقفول
فياريت تبعتيلى ايميلك على الخاص واضيفه عندى واكلمك
وياريت يكون فى اقرب وقت​


----------



## anosh (27 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

*ميرسى على ذوقك و تشجيعك
بس انا مش بكلم حد على الخاص 
ممكن من خلال رسايل على المنتدى 
صلوااااااااااااااااتك عنى​*


----------



## Peet Nabil (30 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

* بس فين الشريط نفسه....................ولا لسه منزل**ش**:smi420:*​


----------



## anosh (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*



peet nabil قال:


> * بس فين الشريط نفسه....................ولا لسه منزل**ش**:smi420:*​



*الشريط بجميع المكتبات *​


----------



## anosh (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

*ميرسى ليك​*


----------



## anosh (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: مفاجأة الموسم و حصريا : الشريط الاول للمرنمه انجى اسحق بالاشتراك مع ساتر ميخائيل و الاعلامى اسامه منير و هانى رمزى*

*كتيييييييييييييييير​*


----------

